# What does your storefront look like?



## whuang4 (Apr 13, 2016)

We're doing some renovations to our storefront and trying to create a more modern & professional look and feel.

I'd like to get some inspiration from some of your own storefronts. Do you have pictures of what your store looks like? 

I'd like to move more towards increased internal advertising inside the store -- signs/banners, etc. Any ideas would be great!


----------



## nielsniels12 (Jun 3, 2016)

Hi,

I think this looks kinda cool  
[media]https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/5e/9e/00/5e9e00c80fa131e89b869878f1d0c1f8.jpg[/media]

But i don't know what you think of it


----------



## prathap (Aug 20, 2015)

let your store be neat and clean , but all the item should be shown , if you have a glass door you can stick the big banner to the door.


----------



## Ruimpress (Sep 15, 2011)

Here is a painting and racks before merchandise 

Sent from my SM-N900P using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Ruimpress (Sep 15, 2011)

Sent from my SM-N900P using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Ruimpress (Sep 15, 2011)

Here is one with merchandise and samples 

Sent from my SM-N900P using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## needtshirtsnow (Jun 2, 2016)

Nice looking store. Are those shirts for sale or orders ready to be picked up ? I noticed the landscaping shirts in the front.



Ruimpress said:


> Here is one with merchandise and samples
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't have physical storefront but I would want to design it for whoever I market to. For example, if I catered toward a young crowd and sold trendy, fashion-forward T's and fleece I would set-up an industrial look like a lot of the trendy apparel stores.


----------



## hmb (Jul 1, 2016)

T shirts are so hard to display without it looking bad. We have a line of T Shirts and we display each design but keep the stock off the floor. Customer want a certain one in a certain size and we bring it out to them. Keep in mind we are small and have the time to do this, hope this is not your case but it works for us. It's works for us.


----------

